# z24 timing problems installing new chain



## kedgenz (Jan 30, 2011)

hi guys

im a little confused here so maybe somebody can help me out

i got a copy of the nissan service manual for my z24 86 nissan nomad or vanette

replacing head gasket and a new timing chain and tensioner and gears but having problem with installation

my new timing chain has no marks or gold links on it to align the gears with the chain so how do i do it but my chain has a link in it can i use this ?


the other thing is there has been a new head put on not to long ago befor i got the van as it shiny compleared to the block.

the front of the motor im assuming is cylinder 1

i have set TDC on the crankshaft with a screw driver and keyway on the crank is sitting at the top. my head is set so that it has just finished the exsaust and ready to push on the inlet thinking this is my tdc on the head. problem is that my manual says that the alignment pin on the cam shaft should be at the top and in the case its at the bottom if i turn the cam so its at the top then its on its compression stroke.

any help out there

thanks
kevin


----------

